

Ask Hackers: What to do after successfully build Firefox 3.5? - dmly

I recently downloaded Firefox trunk from Mercurial repository of Mozilla. I have managed to build Firefox successfully on my windows XP machine. Any suggestion for a beginner to Firefox code base? I'm specifically looking to the GUI code.
Thanks
======
yan
What's your goal?

